# Witcher-Prequel: Erste Schauspielerin für Blood Origin angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Witcher-Prequel: Erste Schauspielerin für Blood Origin angekündigt*

						Neben der zweiten Staffel der The-Witcher-Serie mit Henry Cavill wird derzeit auch an einer Prequel-Serie mit dem Titel Blood Origin für Netflix gearbeitet. Nun wurde mit Jodie Turner-Smith die erste Schauspielerin für die Prequel-Serie angekündigt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Witcher-Prequel: Erste Schauspielerin für Blood Origin angekündigt*


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Januar 2021)

Uuund sie ist farbig.

Da wird der Shitstorm wieder riesig. Netflix lernt es aber auch nicht.
Ich hol schonmal das Popcorn für die Memes


----------



## Citizenpete (27. Januar 2021)

Konsequent wäre es, wenn sie einen der ersten Hexer spielen würde. Nein, besser DEN ersten Hexer.


----------



## VeriteGolem (27. Januar 2021)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Uuund sie ist farbig.
> 
> Da wird der Shitstorm wieder riesig. Netflix lernt es aber auch nicht.
> Ich hol schonmal das Popcorn für die Memes


Ja schon doof dieses 21. Jahrhundert mit seinen doofen Regeln gegen Rassismus, Sexismus und Benachteiligung. Ist aber auch schlimm mit den echten Negern im Fernsehen, kann man da keinen weißen für anmalen. Ich will lieber alte weiße Männer wie Spacey oder mal wieder was von Weinstein. Grab her by the pussy. Back to 1950.

Ich sags dazu weil es halt viele Dumme gibt: Das ist Sarkasmus. Setzt nen 3 stelligen IQ voraus.


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Januar 2021)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Ja schon doof dieses 21. Jahrhundert mit seinen doofen Regeln gegen Rassismus, Sexismus und Benachteiligung. Ist aber auch schlimm mit den echten Negern im Fernsehen, kann man da keinen weißen für anmalen. Ich will lieber alte weiße Männer wie Spacey oder mal wieder was von Weinstein. Grab her by the pussy. Back to 1950.
> 
> Ich sags dazu weil es halt viele Dumme gibt: Das ist Sarkasmus. Setzt nen 3 stelligen IQ voraus.


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es mich stört. Das Internet wird aber wieder ausrasten.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Januar 2021)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Das ist Sarkasmus. Setzt nen 3 stelligen IQ voraus.


Also verstehst du wohl keinen Sarkasmus...
Höhöhö!


----------

